# 240 SX Suddenly has no crank or start



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Car ran fine over the w/end.

Went out to store this morning and noticed a difference in how it started.
Came out of store and noticed the same when starting and knew I was in for a problem.

I drove home and parked the car and as I thought she is now DOA.

I turn the ignition key and get no crank.

Wipers/radio etc all work.

Anybody have any ideas or experienced this before? 

I am hoping it will accept a jumpthis evening after I get off work(I work at home) and I can get it into a repair shop.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

check the usuals - 
battery voltage too low
dirty battery terminals
main ground
starter relay
starter itself
clutch stafety switch acting up


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Car ran fine over the w/end.
> 
> Went out to store this morning and noticed a difference in how it started.
> Came out of store and noticed the same when starting and knew I was in for a problem.
> ...


i think im experiencing the same problem right now LOL!!!!
does everything work and then u try 2 start the car then nothing works afterwards?????


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Hey all ...sorry PC was down and I never followed up with fix post. 

It ended up being the starter which I had a auto shop replace.

I have a question though in that 4 or 5 times I have had a grinding noise on starting the car.

Like the teeth or shims aren't correctly engaging the flywheel.

I am wondering should I take it back and have the garage reinspect their work or replace the starter.

Any thoughts or experiences with this?

I don't wanna let it go if it's gonna damage the flywheel.

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Hey all ...sorry PC was down and I never followed up with fix post.
> 
> It ended up being the starter which I had a auto shop replace.
> 
> ...


Make sure the shop installed either a good rebuilt or a new starter. They may have screwed you and installed some old unit from a junk yard. There should be a 30 or 60 day warranty for the job.


----------

